# Hungernde, kannibalistische Shubunkin?



## moglerin (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe in meinem Teich (ca. 70000 L) einige __ Shubunkin und Bitterlinge.

Diese hatte ich bisher nicht gefüttert. Letztes Jahr (2006) waren sehr viele Jungfische zu sehen und viele sind auch groß geworden. Doch dieses Jahr habe ich bisher erst 3 gesehen. Kann es sein, dass die Fische in meinem Teich (dieses Jahr leider sehr viele Algen) kein Futter mehr finden und deshalb die eigene Brut gefressen haben?

Da ich mir in der Beziehung sehr unsicher bin (hatte früher nie Fische), habe ich angefangen, ca. alle 2-3 Tage eine kleine Hand voll Futter in den Teich zu werfen. Jetzt kommen die Fische immer eiligst und "furcheziehend" angeschwommen, sobald ich mich am Teich blicken lasse und betteln dann nach Futter.

Kann es denn sein, dass sie im Teich nichts mehr finden?

Es grüßt eine ratlose
Susanne


----------



## Conny (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hungernde, kannibalistische  Shubunkin?*

Hallo Susanne,
die finden im Teich schon noch genug Futter, z.B. Algen. Aber das Fischfutter scheint einfach besser zu schmecken. 
Unserer lungern immer da herum, wo ein 2-Beiner ist und ganz hektisch, wenn ein 2-Beiner mit der gelben Dose kommt.
Dann gibt es noch den Spruch: großer Fisch frißt kleinen Fisch! Selbst weibliche Fische fressen ihre eigenen Jungen! Meine Kinder sind froh, dass wir keine Fische sind und ich bin froh, dass Fische Kanibalen sind, sonst müßten wir unser Teichlein wegen Überfüllung schließen.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hungernde, kannibalistische  Shubunkin?*



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> die finden im Teich schon noch genug Futter, z.B. Algen. Aber das Fischfutter scheint einfach besser zu schmecken.



... und es ist viel bequemer zu bekommen, als den ganzen Tag durch den Teich zu schwimmen und zu suchen.

Aber wir meinen auch, dass die Fische bei Deiner Teichgrösse eigentlich genug zu fressen finden sollten (wenn es nicht gerade 500 Stück sind  ), hungern werden sie wohl eher nicht. Aber Lebendfutter nehmen unsere Shubunkins auch ganz gerne und kleine Fische sind eine leichte Beute.

Unsere Shubunkins werden auch nicht gefüttert und im alten Teich mit seinen nur 3500ltr. haben die fünf Stück bestens überlebt.


P.S. ein schickes Auto fährst Du, Susanne und sogar als Cabrio


----------



## ra_ll_ik (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hungernde, kannibalistische  Shubunkin?*



> die finden im Teich schon noch genug Futter, z.B. Algen



 

Ich glaube nicht, daß Shubunkin sich von Algen ernähren wollen und können.

Hast du eine Sorte die es tatsächlich macht, helfe ich dir bei der Vermarktung und wir werden reich....


----------



## w-cl203 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hungernde, kannibalistische  Shubunkin?*

Unsere Shubukins knabbern ab und an auch mal am Algenflaum herum. Ich glaube, die haben sich das von den Goldies abgeguckt ..............


----------



## Conny (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hungernde, kannibalistische  Shubunkin?*

Hallo Ralf,

natürlich fressen unsere Shubunkis Algen, genau wie die anderen Fische auch. Die Algenbilanz ist nur leider negativ, d.h. die Menge an Algen, die sie fressen, ist geringer, als die, die aus ihren Ausscheidungen wieder neu wachsen.


----------

